# Powder coating MDF



## trumpetmonkey (18 Nov 2011)

I've been experimenting with getting MDF powder coated at a place near me. I'd never heard of it before, but it seemed like a dream come true, to create a high quality hard wearing finish with no hassle.

But despite research and using the right types of MDF, I've had problems with cracking, to the point where the whole process seems too much of a liability. It was a really hard decision to go back to rollering this big upcoming job, as I've wasted a lot of time trying to get the variables right for powder coating. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## the_g_ster (25 Nov 2011)

isn't it dried to melt the coating, is it that process that is the issue? Shame as sure it would be a good process, plenty of metal work is powder coated and know it is very hard wearing.

Back to Morrells maybe?


----------



## trumpetmonkey (28 Nov 2011)

the_g_ster":3liife21 said:


> isn't it dried to melt the coating, is it that process that is the issue? Shame as sure it would be a good process, plenty of metal work is powder coated and know it is very hard wearing.
> 
> Back to Morrells maybe?



Yes, has to be heated, but not too much, and kept at very precise moisture content, it's a bit of a dark art really.

Please tell me about Morrells, and if you know where I can get spray finishing done near Sheffield, this is a new thing for me.


----------

